# waynes gueen



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

would any one know anything about a queen called waynes queen ?? I have never heard any thing about this quee til now ,, and the keeps that are talking about it are saying that there so great .. ANY ONE ?????????????


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't know where you're located, but it would seem obvious to most,
that if "the keeps are talking about it", that you should at least ask *THEM*
exactly where Wayne's queens are located. 

Perhaps this is what they were talking about?

http://clinchvalleybeeclub.org/about-bees-2/38-queen-bees


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

in order to ask I would have to join another site and I have no intrest to join any more sites ,,,, one talking about them is in nc others are ny ,, pa so I thought it must bee a good one that is a secret


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom probably a local area queen. Mine are called Karnoloinas and are local. I don't sale them, have given some to a couple people. Any way I'll check with some of my contacts

I see MN is gone from your profile location too.


 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks Al,, never even noticed mn was missing ,,, well the hive now has 40 pounds sugar added to what it started with thats going to have to get it to spring ,, its up to 155 pounds now


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I named and promoted Wayne's bees. Here is why.

About the eighth post down.

http://www.guilfordbeekeepers.org/community/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1590


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

ok ,, now it all makes sense , it was just all at once I was hearing about these queens ,, and good things at that ,,,, so thank you for clearing it up


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Didn't you get the link I sent in a PM Tom? You could have read about them there.

 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I gave a guy a nuc of Wayne's bees last summer. He didn't treat them, nor take any honey. They went into winter with 2 deep and a medium 8 frame.

I helped him split them into 4 this spring. This is what they look like now.

All have sufficient pollen and honey for the winter, with loads of bees, and still have not and will not be treated.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

that looks like a good set of hives .. i hope they keep producing good queens ,,,maybe less hives will go under


----------

